# Lights



## Bongofury (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a 2'X4' light housing with 8 t-5 bulbs. Will this work in a 2'X4' X5' tent for 3 plants for both veg and budding?

Thanks


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2015)

Great for veg, not so great for flowering. But will work.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 21, 2015)

That light will be great for vegging. Most of us use them and love them, however in order to flower effectively you'll need a different spectrum for that. 3500k. People do use T5 lighting but it's not the optimal lighting. You'll need at least 5000 lumens sq/ft. 8 sq/ft means 40k lumens at minimum. Most of us here use more than the minimum. If you use a hid HPS ligt, you'll need a good centrifuge fan and an air cooled hood to expel the heat from that light. A 400w would suffice. Or you could go with led, but you'll need at least 95w sq/ft of draw power to be comparable to hid lighting. And it's not cheap. However you'll consume less power and they aren't as hot as hid lighting. So, more cost effective in the long run.  Hope I helped!


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 21, 2015)

Like this?

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/8...BaseShopping&gclid=CPCas7jDusQCFYNFaQodKU0Azw


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2015)

That light is to small and I like using an external ballast for less heat in the grow space.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 21, 2015)

pcduck said:


> That light is to small and I like using an external ballast for less heat in the grow space.



Do you have a link?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 21, 2015)

Like this [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Yield-Lab-400w-Reflector-Light/dp/B00FICG32E/ref=sr_1_43?ie=UTF8&qid=1426985008&sr=8-43&keywords=400w+grow+light[/ame]


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 21, 2015)

And this [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Fan-Filter-Combo-Inline-Hydroponic/dp/B00725Y2H8/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1426985184&sr=8-3&keywords=6+in+fan+and+filter[/ame]


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 21, 2015)

It doesn't have to be those brands but something comparable. Check around the web!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 21, 2015)

The 600w would be even better for another 30 bucks!


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 21, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> The 600w would be even better for another 30 bucks!



Thanks a million HighBrixMMJ. So just 1 of the 600 watt would be more than I need?


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 21, 2015)

The 600 would be the bomb. You would get more than enough lumens. The 400 would be just enough,


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 21, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> The 600 would be the bomb. You would get more than enough lumens. The 400 would be just enough,



Thanks a lot brother. OK So, the carbon filter attaches to the light hood, then the fan attaches to the filter, then the fan to the tent vent. Is that right? 

How far from the light to the plant? 

Imfullofbongofuryquestionsyaknow


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 21, 2015)

I did it :farm: I bought the 600 watt system and an inline fan with a 20" filter combo. Man i'm think i'm on the right track thanks to everyone help. :yay::yay::yay:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 22, 2015)

Congrats on purchase. You are well on your way to a most addictive hobby.  Its important to remember that with ventilation, you are serving 2 purposes. One is the removal of heated air so that you can maintain a constant 75-80f temp within the space. The other is to remove the CO2 depleted air and pull in fresh air for the plants to breathe. So where ever you are planning to set up your grow space, you need to think about how to completely remove the heated air, and where to pull in fresh "outside" air. It will not work well to set it within a room of the house and circulate the air within the room and the tent, as the larger body of air would quickly get just as heated and depleted over a longer period of time.

If the person has a large house that is occupied by people and animals, then the possibility of circulating the tent's air throughout the house is viable but would require connecting into the house ventilation system.

If you will be keeping your grow tent in an external building, then I would suggest circulating the tent air out of the tent and building to the outside, and then allow fresh air to be drawn into the building through passive ventilation and have its temps modified before it gets drawn into the tent through its passive intakes. This method will require you to have a source of heat/AC to modify the constantly incoming outside air to maintain the comfortable temps in the tent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> I did it :farm: I bought the 600 watt system and an inline fan with a 20" filter combo. Man i'm think i'm on the right track thanks to everyone help. :yay::yay::yay:


 
You are going to LOVE it!  Going with the 600W over the 400W was a wise decision, IMO.  One of the neat things about that light is that you can dim it if you need to, but it will also be good for a bit more light should you decided down the road you want a bigger space.  T5s for vegging and HPS for flowering is my choice for lighting.


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 22, 2015)

Hushpuppy said:


> Congrats on purchase. You are well on your way to a most addictive hobby.  Its important to remember that with ventilation, you are serving 2 purposes. One is the removal of heated air so that you can maintain a constant 75-80f temp within the space. The other is to remove the CO2 depleted air and pull in fresh air for the plants to breathe. So where ever you are planning to set up your grow space, you need to think about how to completely remove the heated air, and where to pull in fresh "outside" air. It will not work well to set it within a room of the house and circulate the air within the room and the tent, as the larger body of air would quickly get just as heated and depleted over a longer period of time.
> 
> If the person has a large house that is occupied by people and animals, then the possibility of circulating the tent's air throughout the house is viable but would require connecting into the house ventilation system.
> 
> If you will be keeping your grow tent in an external building, then I would suggest circulating the tent air out of the tent and building to the outside, and then allow fresh air to be drawn into the building through passive ventilation and have its temps modified before it gets drawn into the tent through its passive intakes. This method will require you to have a source of heat/AC to modify the constantly incoming outside air to maintain the comfortable temps in the tent.



Thanks Hushpuppy. I plan on growing in a closet. I am going to make a 6" round hole from the closet to the attic space of the adjoining section of the house and insert the exhaust vent from the tent thru the hole. The attic space has good ventilation with fresh outside air thru the vented soffit and out thru the ridge vent. 

The closet is in an air conditioned room so I can draw fresh air from the closet itself by opening the vent flaps on the bottom of the tent. Sound good?
I'll leave the closet door cracked open. :baby:


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 22, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> You are going to LOVE it!  Going with the 600W over the 400W was a wise decision, IMO.  One of the neat things about that light is that you can dim it if you need to, but it will also be good for a bit more light should you decided down the road you want a bigger space.  T5s for vegging and HPS for flowering is my choice for lighting.



Thanks for the vote of confidence The Hemp Goddess:aok:


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 22, 2015)

Good job bongofury, not many people listen to advice given here. You did well! You'll be happy you made those purchases. You're on your way to becoming more addicted to growing it than smoking it! What strain are you running? Look forward to seeing your results, and I'm  wondering if you are gonna do a grow journal on MP? If so I'll pull up a seat and cheer you on! I'll be putting up a grow journal soon as I just bought 4 400w led's, and setting up an ebb and flow table. I was always 600w hid lights, soil, and organics, but the game is about to change! Green mojo. Any more questions feel free to ask. There are many great and knowledgeable growers here willing to help all they can. Especially The Hemp Goddess, she's the bomb!


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 22, 2015)

It goes from the attic, through the tent vent hole, to the fan, then light hood, and then the filter. Keep the filter up high as heat and smell rises. A good measure of distance is to hold your hand flat palms down at the top of the plant canopy, if the back of your hand doesn't get uncomfortable then it's safe for the plants. You wanna get them as close as possible without damaging the plants, around 12-18 inches!


----------



## Bongofury (Mar 22, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> It goes from the attic, through the tent vent hole, to the fan, then light hood, and then the filter. Keep the filter up high as heat and smell rises. A good measure of distance is to hold your hand flat palms down at the top of the plant canopy, if the back of your hand doesn't get uncomfortable then it's safe for the plants. You wanna get them as close as possible without damaging the plants, around 12-18 inches!



Thanks HighBrixMMJ, Thanks alot. All of my questions seem to be answered for this stage of the game. I'm sure I'll have plenty more in time.

I have THC BOMB feminized seeds. I chose these seeds for their short height and they sounded very potent. 20% to 25% THC.

I may start a journal. Not sure but I will report the success though. Most of my free time now is reading this forum lol. Learning a lot.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 22, 2015)

You will learn a lot more by starting a journal, it gives experienced growers a chance to follow along, and see what you're doing, and help you from making mistakes, and offering you some friendly advice along the way. Also,let's you show off a little! Hah. Just make sure your pics don't contain anything in them that could identify your, for safety reasons. Green mojo my friend! I look forward to helping out all I can!


----------

